# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  كانافارو يرشح أسبانيا للفوز على إيطاليا

## الحوت

توقع قائد المنتخب الإيطالي المصاب فابيو كانافارو أن تنتهي مواجهة المنتخبين الايطالي والاسباني يوم غد الأحد في دور الثمانية ببطولة اوروبا الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) بالنمسا وسويسرا بفوز أسبانيا لأنها الفريق الذي يلعب أفضل على حد قوله.
وقال كانافارو مدافع ريال مدريد بطل الدوري الأسباني في تصريحات صحفية الخميس الأسبان لديهم لاعبون أكفاء فنيا ويصعب التعامل مع مهاجمين من طراز ديفيد فيا أو فيرناندو توريس. ستكون مفاجأة لي لو فازت إيطاليا.
وتنبأ كانافارو أن تتسم المباراة بالإثارة من الجانبين نظرا لعدد اللاعبين الكبار المتواجدين في الفريقين متوقعا نجاح الطرف الفائز في بلوغ المباراة النهائية.
وكشف كانافارو أنه أرسل رسالتين قصيرتين عبر هاتفه الجوال لزميليه في ريال مدريد ونجمي المنتخب الأسباني إيكر كاسياس حارس المرمى والمدافع سيرخيو راموس إلا أنهما لم يرسلا الرد بعد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا يا حوت على الخبر الرائع
وان شاء الله يطلع ترشيح كنفارو صحيح

----------

